# Salt Lake City, Utah - Thunder, male, young adult?



## Lololoves

I have a rescued GSD young healthy neutered male that needs re-homing and is currently in UTAh. THUNDER was rescued off the LA freeway with his bonded pal a female chihuahua and after 5 weeks of trying to find them a Home I finally did. A family in Salt lake City agreed to take them but tragically after only 5 days the Little Chi dies when they collided when going for a treat. This is a heartbreaking story of survival in the chaotic city that turned into a tragic accident in someones home. Now Thunder is No Longer wanted by the wife. She and the kids wanted to little dog and Now that there isn't one despite how awesome and intelligent and loving Thunder is... and bonded to the man..the family is divided and he has to go. I'm sick over this as I have been and remain completely committed to Thunder and It breaks my heart that he is Not getting the acceptance and love he deserves after all he has been through. I'm a rescuer In vancouver and rescue many shepherds out of the shelters across the USA and especially LA so this is breed i Love. Thunder is exceptional and highly intelligent. I will if need be fly him here to find him a home but I thought i would first see if anyone is interested there in Utah. call me _( *** phone # removed by ADMIN - PM poster for details ***)_ lauren if interested.


----------



## cptduke

I'm in Utah!! I'm so interested! I would have to talk to the man first. Can you give me some more information? How old is he? How trained is he? Any behavioral issues?


----------



## ChrisFeller

*Hey my name is Chris Feller.*

Hello, i am very interested in giving your dog a new home , i would like some info on him if thats alright, you can txt me on my number 907-617-0380, or call me, or reply to this, thankyou


----------



## sukicopeland

*Collided?*

When you say collided do you mean he went after the chi? Or they literally ran into each other? If the dogs were found on an LA freeway they probably were not fed on a normal healthy basis so it would surprise me if he thinks every meal is his last.


----------

